# Atmizoo Tripod RTA 22mm Single Coil



## Rob Fisher

Atmizoo launched their newest device at Hall of Vape Stuttgart and I was lucky enough to be given one of the few available for testing. It's an interesting RTA from the point of view that it has some clever design points... it's able to go from MTL to Restricted DL! There are a few airflow plugs that can be fitted as well as an additional dome cap to further restrict and close the dome even more for the MTL Peeps!

Those that built theirs during the show raved about it... I just built it now and it was a pretty simple affair... I went with no air plugs and removed the additional dome restrictor... perfect airflow for me in that configuration!

Initial indications are that the flavour is excellent! Also thanks to watching Mark Todd's review I managed to move the airflow ring which took some working out.

I went with similar wicking as I do with the Skyline with cutting the wick tails at 45 degrees and the Tripod is wicking well!

It has juice flow control and top juice fill. You can also remove the tank form the deck with juice still in the tank.

All initial indications are that this is a Chicken Dinner!

Thank you to Tasos Psychogyiopoulos from Atmizoo!

Shop - https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/tripod/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Atmizoo launched their newest device at Hall of Vape Stuttgart and I was lucky enough to be given one of the few available for testing. It's an interesting RTA from the point of view that it has some clever design points... it's able to go from MTL to Restricted DL! There are a few airflow plugs that can be fitted as well as an additional dome cap to further restrict and close the dome even more for the MTL Peeps!
> 
> Those that built theirs during the show raved about it... I just built it now and it was a pretty simple affair... I went with no air plugs and removed the additional dome restrictor... perfect airflow for me in that configuration!
> 
> Initial indications are that the flavour is excellent! Also thanks to watching Mark Todd's review I managed to move the airflow ring which took some working out.
> 
> I went with similar wicking as I do with the Skyline with cutting the wick tails at 45 degrees and the Tripod is wicking well!
> 
> It has juice flow control and top juice fill. You can also remove the tank form the deck with juice still in the tank.
> 
> All initial indications are that this is a Chicken Dinner!
> 
> Thank you to Tasos Psychogyiopoulos from Atmizoo!
> 
> Shop - https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/tripod/
> View attachment 168321
> View attachment 168322
> View attachment 168323
> View attachment 168324
> View attachment 168325
> View attachment 168326
> View attachment 168327
> View attachment 168328



It’s deliciously good looking too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

And can I mention it is serial #5! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

That looks excellent @Rob Fisher, congrats on serial# 5, it sure is a pretty looking RTA nice clean lines like the Dvarw.

Any comment on the way the RTA fits together, I read that certain parts are push and twist versus traditional threads.

Been checking their site and FB page, no stock yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> That looks excellent @Rob Fisher, congrats on serial# 5, it sure is a pretty looking RTS nice clean lines like the Dvarw.
> 
> Any comment on the way the RTA fits together, I read that certain parts are push and twist versus traditional threads.



@CaliGuy it's certainly put together by push and twist. It has little marking to line up and BINGO! I am on refill number 6 and still no leak and awesome flavour! There is little doubt after just a day that this is a keeper! Let's see how I feel after a few days and a clean and rewick again. But I think I'm going to like this one despite the small juice capacity... very easy refill and great flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob on looks alone sitting on top of that Stratum Mod it’s a keeper for sure.

Only wish you still had an affinity for MTL, with the Tripod having both DL and MTL functionality it sure would be great if you tested its MTL capabilities. Like I mentioned to you in the Stuttgart thread, the Tripod like the Dvarw MTL should be a very versatile 22mm RTA.

Will wait to hear your thoughts again after a few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Rob on looks alone sitting on top of that Stratum Mod it’s a keep for sure.
> 
> Only wish you still had an affinity for MTL, with the Tripod having both DL and MTL functionality it sure would be great if you tested its MTL capabilities. Like I mentioned to you in the Stuttgart thread, the Tripod like the Dvarw MTL should be a very versatile 22mm RTA.
> 
> Will wait to hear your thoughts again after a few days.



There is no doubt that it will perform as MTL really well... I use it with no airdisk and then are 4 disks down to very small as well as an additional cap thingy to further enhance the MTL effect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Hopefully Mark Todd gets a review up soon, keen to see live closeups of this atty and get Marks opinion on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Hopefully Mark Todd gets a review up soon, keen to see live closeups of this atty and get Marks opinion on it.



Mark likes it... his review should be up in a day or so!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
It looks very good
Glad to hear you are liking it

Are these the guys that made that original tube mod you once had at Monte Casino that fired the first Atlantis?
The one with the side fire button - I think it was from Greece
Or am I getting confused?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher
> It looks very good
> Glad to hear you are liking it
> 
> Are these the guys that made that original tube mod you once had at Monte Casino that fired the first Atlantis?
> The one with the side fire button - I think it was from Greece
> Or am I getting confused?



They make the VapeShell and a few tube mods and tanks that I have...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> And can I mention it is serial #5! Bazinga!


Mmmm, it's a prototype then. Rather wait for #1079 or higher. I'll get rid of that one for you.

On a serious note the deck does look very similar to the Dvarw and Sub tank Mini RBA. Wondering how many ml the tanks holds, the vaporising chamber does seem to take a lot of space in the tank.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Mmmm, it's a prototype then. Rather wait for #1079 or higher. I'll get rid of that one for you.
> 
> On a serious note the deck does look very similar to the Dvarw and Sub tank Mini RBA. Wondering how many ml the tanks holds, the vaporising chamber does seem to take a lot of space in the tank.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I think most RTA's look quite similar these days... it's the slight changes and nuances that seem to make all the difference as well as the engineering quality.

The tank capacity is 2ml. So filling happens often but at least the top fill and closing the juice flow is really easy and not an issue... and the top cap of my 100ml Red Pill bottle just stays off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

" If I say it's a CHICKEN DINNER it's a CHICKEN DINNER, CAPICHE! Uncle @Rob Fisher if you are done talking to your guy I would also love one of these. MTL and DL sounds like a winner.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 168453
> 
> " If I say it's a CHICKEN DINNER it's a CHICKEN DINNER, CAPICHE! Uncle @Rob Fisher if you are done talking to your guy I would also love one of these. MTL and DL sounds like a winner.



Oh WOW @MrGSmokeFree that is some awesome photoshopping! Thank you! I'm gonna use that one big time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW @MrGSmokeFree that is some awesome photoshopping! Thank you! I'm gonna use that one big time!


Only a pleasure Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 168453
> 
> " If I say it's a CHICKEN DINNER it's a CHICKEN DINNER, CAPICHE! Uncle @Rob Fisher if you are done talking to your guy I would also love one of these. MTL and DL sounds like a winner.



I just realised we are lucky to be hosting a very special guest at VapeCon 2019
Let me introduce to you in the left corner, wearing black shorts........
.........the Godfather of Vaping.... Mrrrrrrrrrrr Rrrrrooooooooobbb Fiiiiiiiiissssshhhhhhhhheeeerrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clean and rewick time for the Tripod! Let's put it on the Fusion Project Mod! And at the same time let's test the new cotton Voodoo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I just realised we are lucky to be hosting a very special guest at VapeCon 2019
> Let me introduce to you in the left corner, wearing black shorts........
> .........the Godfather of Vaping.... Mrrrrrrrrrrr Rrrrrooooooooobbb Fiiiiiiiiissssshhhhhhhhheeeerrrrrrrrr


Surprise contestant in this year's cloud comp is none other than @Rob Fisher!
Sorry guys Robs going to show the kids how its done this year.

Also surprise entertainment will be @Silver offering a prize to whoever's can upstage his legendary moonwalk skills!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Surprise contestant in this year's cloud comp is none other than @Rob Fisher!
> Sorry guys Robs going to show the kids how its done this year.
> 
> Also surprise entertainment will be @Silver offering a prize to whoever's can upstage his legendary moonwalk skills!



Lol @Christos !
Classic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Review is out :

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Weekend rewicking... can't wait for the extended tank for the Tripod!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Comrad Juju

So spending the weekend with the tripod it’s been pretty interesting.

Trying the reducers in mtl mode it’s good but after 3 days of mtl there might be some better RTA’s on the market.

So I switched over to a 0.2 Quad core coil from Crafted coils with some 6mg liquid and it’s perfection. 

Now the question is when the bigger tanks will be available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Now the question is when the bigger tanks will be available



According to Tasos... any day now! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> According to Tasos... any day now! Bazinga!


awesome! should we be able to add to our GB uncle?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> awesome! should we be able to add to our GB uncle?



Nope... the current GB is in bound already!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Comrad Juju said:


> So spending the weekend with the tripod it’s been pretty interesting.
> 
> Trying the reducers in mtl mode it’s good but after 3 days of mtl there might be some better RTA’s on the market.
> 
> So I switched over to a 0.2 Quad core coil from Crafted coils with some 6mg liquid and it’s perfection.
> 
> Now the question is when the bigger tanks will be available
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Comrad Juju how does it compare to the Dvarw MTL? And what coil did you use in it for MTL?


----------



## Comrad Juju

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Comrad Juju how does it compare to the Dvarw MTL? And what coil did you use in it for MTL?



Started with a standard 26g round wire and moved on to the coilology clapton coil that works for me in the Kayfun lite.

I prefer the Kayfun to the Dvarw. And the tripod is in between for me. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




@Rob Fisher , thanks for posting the video
I watched a bit of it
Lovely to see the guys talking about their products with such passion

That Atmizoo Roller was a classic. So cute. Dont you still have yours?
is yours the 18350 or the 18500?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , thanks for posting the video
> I watched a bit of it
> Lovely to see the guys talking about their products with such passion
> 
> That Atmizoo Roller was a classic. So cute. Dont you still have yours?
> is yours the 18350 or the 18500?



I do indeed... I have the Dingo 18350.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tripod Ice version build! As always a Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien! 0.4Ω at 28 watts!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Tripod Ice version build! As always a Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien! 0.4Ω at 28 watts!
> View attachment 169946
> View attachment 169947
> View attachment 169948
> View attachment 169950
> View attachment 169951
> View attachment 169952
> View attachment 169953



That Ice version looks the berries. I’ve cleaned my one this evening and will sit tomorrow morning and put 2.5mm Alien build in to give the Tripod a go in DL mode.

MTL testing went great, very happy with its MTL performance. As a MTL RTA for me it vapes much like the Dvarw, good at bringing out the sharp and sweet notes. As a comparison I find the KayFun’s to offer a more balanced MTL vape with not much sweetness coming through and better mouth feel.

The Tripod is a flipping good MTL RTA, slightly over complicated with lots of parts which it makes up for in flavour.
If it pulls off Restricted DL as good as the Dvarw MTL with the 2.5mm AF insert it’s Chicken Dinner for me!

Except for the only cons I have for this RTA which is the top cap and regular 510 drip tip fitment, the design could have been executed better as not all 510 Drip Tips have a secure fit. Hoping it is improved when they release the 3.5ml tank or with the Siam Tips. 

And the 2ml tank doesn’t make any sense, should have come standard with 3.5ml with the option of purchasing a smaller 2ml tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> That Ice version looks the berries. I’ve cleaned my one this evening and will sit tomorrow morning and put 2.5mm Alien build in to give the Tripod a go in DL mode.
> 
> MTL testing went great, very happy with its MTL performance. As a MTL RTA for me it vapes much like the Dvarw, good at bringing out the sharp and sweet notes. As a comparison I find the KayFun’s to offer a more balanced MTL vape with not much sweetness coming through and better mouth feel.
> 
> The Tripod is a flipping good MTL RTA, slightly over complicated with lots of parts which it makes up for in flavour.
> If it pulls off Restricted DL as good as the Dvarw MTL with the 2.5mm AF insert it’s Chicken Dinner for me!
> 
> Except for the only cons I have for this RTA which is the top cap and regular 510 drip tip fitment, the design could have been executed better as not all 510 Drip Tips have a secure fit. Hoping it is improved when they release the 3.5ml tank or with the Siam Tips.
> 
> And the 2ml tank doesn’t make any sense, should have come standard with 3.5ml with the option of purchasing a smaller 2ml tank.



100% agree on all points!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Man I love this little tank. I do DL but prefer MTL. Pictures say a thousand words so herewith a few pictures
















If you want to refill the tank just line up the arrow with the dot ( Images below)






Want to rewick or change coils (Images below)




DL coil ( Images below)



MTL Coil my choice on this tank(Image below)








Some Tobacco juice  ( Image below)




For me the tank works great for Direct Lung , you get great flavour but the 2 ml tank is just to small and you have to refill it alot .

But for a MTL tank and why I wanted it because I prefer MTL vaping this tank is perfect. And I can live with the 2ml tank.You have so many options to play with to get your sweet spot on this baby. 

Thank you once again Uncle @Rob Fisher for doing the group buy so I could get my hands on this tank

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Fantastic shots of the Tripod RTA @MrGSmokeFree, what did you use to take the macro style shoots with?

I second your opinion on it’s a fantastic MTL vape and pulls off double duty as a fantastic restricted DL vape. As far as versatility goes I give the Atmizoo Tripod two thumbs up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

Thank you @Rob Fisher for organizing this atty for us. I have had a few days to play with this and wanted to share how I wick it to work for me.

I’m normally a dual battery/coil kinda guy so this took some adjustment for me. The flavour is still worth it and I set this up by removing every restriction option in the atty .







Then trimming I cut it slightly to the outside





Tucking the cotton - try to spread it across the juice pot 










And lastly I tuck it so that it sits just slightly in to the juice pot/slot(around the halfway mark)....couldn’t get a closer shot-old phone 





And bubbles for days





Wicks fast enough for me and can handle a little more power


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## CaliGuy

Tanks for the share @Sash. I have also been wicking with less cotton to help this RTA keep up in DL mode when using a rowdy Alien coil. It doesn’t like to be chain vaped, wick ports are a tad to small so one has to wick it as per your pics to keep up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash

CaliGuy said:


> Tanks for the share @Sash. I have also been wicking with less cotton to help this RTA keep up in DL mode when using a rowdy Alien coil. It doesn’t like to be chain vaped, wick ports are a tad to small so one has to wick it as per your pics to keep up.



Im not having any issue with chain vaping if I keep it between 25-32w on this coil. but i will see how it goes. Thus far, I am happy with the buy and just need to find my ultimate sweet spot. My method above has gotten me the closest so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Sash agree that it’s a low wattage atty, I’m running around 24w to 28w max with great flavour and it’s not that thirsty so the 2ml isn’t a major issue. Testing with some of my other 22ml RTAs for me the Tripod vapes more like the Skyline RTA in many ways. 

I’m also looking into a bubble glass option, think I found a possible fit which should arrive today. Will share my findings if it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

CaliGuy said:


> @Sash agree that it’s a low wattage atty, I’m running around 24w to 28w max with great flavour and it’s not that thirsty so the 2ml isn’t a major issue. Testing with some of my other 22ml RTAs for me the Tripod vapes more like the Skyline RTA in many ways.
> 
> I’m also looking into a bubble glass option, think I found a possible fit which should arrive today. Will share my findings if it works.


I finish a tank VERY quickly cos im obviously looking for more but I think I will be using this atty for social vaping at about 6mg nic. Just so I can get that little extra that I need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> I finish a tank VERY quickly cos im obviously looking for more but I think I will be using this atty for social vaping at about 6mg nic. Just so I can get that little extra that I need.



Mine are cleaned and ready for the extended tank because the juice capacity just doesn't work for me. Great RTA but 2ml just sucks!


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine are cleaned and ready for the extended tank because the juice capacity just doesn't work for me. Great RTA but 2ml just sucks!


mmm is that on a GB?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> mmm is that on a GB?



No point in a group buy because they will break the shipment up into multiple shipments like last time...


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> No point in a group buy because they will break the shipment up into multiple shipments like last time...


just checked the site now (nice site) and I see it is not yet available. Im guessing its one of your special jobbies?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sash said:


> just checked the site now (nice site) and I see it is not yet available. Im guessing its one of your special jobbies?



Nope, the extended tank is only due for release hopefully next week or the week after!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

CaliGuy said:


> @Sash agree that it’s a low wattage atty, I’m running around 24w to 28w max with great flavour and it’s not that thirsty so the 2ml isn’t a major issue. Testing with some of my other 22ml RTAs for me the Tripod vapes more like the Skyline RTA in many ways.
> 
> I’m also looking into a bubble glass option, think I found a possible fit which should arrive today. Will share my findings if it works.


Any luck with the bubble glass you got @CaliGuy


----------



## CaliGuy

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Any luck with the bubble glass you got @CaliGuy



No it’s a bust sadly, the glass in the Tripod is not very tall at 15mm - 15.2mm and a ID of 1.5mm.

I thought the Eleaf Melo 4 22mm RTA Bubble Glass would fit as it’s only 17mm tall, which didn’t help as the thread at the top of the chimney that screwing into the top refill cap barely catch. Something will come up soon, busy working through bubble glasses on FastTech at the moment.

Probably end up finding a bubble glass for the 3.5mm extension tank once Atmizoo release it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Tried the Ammit Mtl drip tip (the 2 mm I.D one )on the Tripod over the weekend works pretty well if you like MTL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jai rates the Tripod as the best RTA ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> Jai rates the Tripod as the best RTA ever!




I wouldn't really take his word for it (or anyhting for that matter lol) he has some HE RTAs for sure but he's more of an entertainer than a reviewer.... 






but it's a really good RTA no doubt....

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tripod Extended tank ready peeps! 

https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/tripod...qpEXsjJPIqZPUqU3fsQ1CjoSRFs_6J0Tj7UdPGeSzgPts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm calling it the Tripod X which is the Tripod with the 3.4ml extension tank! Simple installation and I'm up and running on both Tripod X's with 3.4ml of juice! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Looking good @Rob Fisher, any flavour drop off with the extended tank that you can notice?

And congrats on Atmizoo Lab 65 Mod, great aesthetics and I believe a solid Mech performer.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Looking good @Rob Fisher, any flavour drop off with the extended tank that you can notice?
> 
> And congrats on Atmizoo Lab 65 Mod, great aesthetics and I believe a solid Mech performer.



No @CaliGuy none at all... or at least any that I can detect... the flavour is on point!

My Lab 65 I have had for a long time... just took it out of the display cabinet for a quick test and photo session.  I do prefer my 28 watts on the dot! 

They are both now on my Stratum V4's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> No @CaliGuy none at all... or at least any that I can detect... the flavour is on point!
> 
> My Lab 65 I have had for a long time... just took it out of the display cabinet for a quick test and photo session.  I do prefer my 28 watts on the dot!
> 
> They are both now on my Stratum V4's
> View attachment 171622



Where they rightfully belong!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Resistance

Congrats tripod owners. How is this Rta on the different modes? Better than the Dwarv or in the same calibre?


----------



## Unicorn

Wh


MrGSmokeFree said:


> Man I love this little tank. I do DL but prefer MTL. Pictures say a thousand words so herewith a few pictures
> View attachment 169989
> 
> View attachment 169990
> 
> View attachment 169991
> View attachment 169992
> View attachment 169993
> 
> View attachment 169995
> 
> View attachment 169996
> 
> View attachment 170012
> 
> View attachment 170013
> 
> If you want to refill the tank just line up the arrow with the dot ( Images below)
> View attachment 169997
> 
> View attachment 169998
> 
> View attachment 169999
> 
> Want to rewick or change coils (Images below)
> View attachment 170000
> 
> View attachment 170001
> 
> DL coil ( Images below)
> View attachment 170004
> View attachment 170005
> 
> MTL Coil my choice on this tank(Image below)
> View attachment 170006
> 
> View attachment 170007
> 
> View attachment 170008
> 
> View attachment 170009
> 
> Some Tobacco juice  ( Image below)
> View attachment 170010
> 
> View attachment 170011
> 
> For me the tank works great for Direct Lung , you get great flavour but the 2 ml tank is just to small and you have to refill it alot .
> 
> But for a MTL tank and why I wanted it because I prefer MTL vaping this tank is perfect. And I can live with the 2ml tank.You have so many options to play with to get your sweet spot on this baby.
> 
> Thank you once again Uncle @Rob Fisher for doing the group buy so I could get my hands on this tank


Where can i get one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unicorn said:


> Wh
> 
> Where can i get one?



https://www.atmizoo.com/shop/tripod/

But they sell out very quickly. Currently sold out!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Unicorn said:


> Wh
> 
> Where can i get one?


Hi @Unicorn it is not available locally if you want one you have to import one. So keep an eye on the website that Uncle Rob mentioned.

They go fast once stock is available so good luck and I hope you get one soon.


----------

